# Another one got away--one more educated coyote



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm frustrated. After hunting all afternoon yesterday, hiking many miles, I finally managed to call a nice coyote in. I saw it coming from a long way out. It was coming hard. It ran down into a dip and disappeared. I'm laying prone with my rifle on a bipod. Next thing it shows up at about my 11:00 position still coming hard. I carefully lift up my rifle and try to reposition it so I am aiming at it. However the coyote keeps running, sees my movement and takes off. I get a shot off at it as it is running away, but miss. I try an off-hand shot and miss as well. :******:

I've been rehashing this scene in my mind all day today, and most of last night. First, I should have tried a bark or whistle to get the coyote to stop. Second, I find trying to maneuver the rifle on a bipod a bit cumbersome, but it does make for a much more solid rest with a heavier varmint rig--dilema. Third, my scope was dialed up too high, set at 16x power, so it took me too long to find the coyote in the scope. Then again, it is great to have that extra range for those longer shots. I need to practice aquiring targets quicker with the higher setting or dial down the power. (I should have gotten the animal to stop first)

Would it have been better to be sitting with shooting sticks? I know there is a lot of personal preference here. I prefer a bipod for stability and convenience, but it does make it more difficult when they are moving close in. Lots of lessons to be learned here. What is everone elses take? Thanks for your input.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

johngfoster
Thanks for posting, I am in year three of learning ( I know, I am kind of slow !!!). But it does sound to me like a coyote just educated a coyote caller.....


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

MossyMO said:


> But it does sound to me like a coyote just educated a coyote caller.....


Nice, I like that. :lol:


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

I saw in a mag a "versa pod". It is an easily changable bi-pod that has short legs for prone and long legs for sitting. I havn't checked them out you because I am saving up for my rifle before I get a bi-pod.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Johng,

Since you asked, here it is...

I learned long ago (the hard way) to NEVER have my scope above 4 or 6 power when calling. If a coyote sits on its butt 300 yards out and won't budge, then there is all the time in the world to dial the scope up to the desired setting. As you now well know, it is difficult if not impossible to dial a scope down while being run over by a hard charging coyote and trying to effect a shot. 

I think that barking and stopping the coyote is always your best bet. Any time they get close (under 100 yards), they stand a much better chance of hearing a slight noise, catching some movement or smelling your "scent eliminator"lol clad body. Also, my experience has been that coyotes tend to be spooked more by a foreign noise, than they are by subtle movement. My point is that while you have to move to get positioned for a shot, you don't have to make noise. I've had coyotes charge me faster because they saw some movement, but I have never had them charge me harder because they heard the springs on my Harris bipod rattle while moving my rig! 

Laying prone? It is my favorite.  Having said that, I should add that I would rather shoot at a running coyote while sitting. My answer to that goes back to stopping the coyote. Since I prefer to lay prone - which is the most solid way to shoot, I make every attempt to stop a coyote. Running shots are poor percentage shots - especially for me. :roll: As for the bipod, I would never call without one - never.

There was another thing to consider in your story. When the coyote started running away it most likely took off because it either saw or heard you (I don't think you said it was down wind - or got your scent). Had it heard a KiYi or maybe even a bark as it was running away, it most likely would have pulled up and taken a look back. Bang Flop - DRT. 

It sounds to me like you already had things well critiqued in your mind. I think that all I did here was offer some reinforcement to what you already knew. You will no doubt turn this experience into fur on the stretcher next time. When you do it would be great to hear that story as well. :beer:

Hope this helps.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> I learned long ago (the hard way) to NEVER have my scope above 4 or 6 power when calling.


ditto.

it surprises me how many people carry theyre rifles with the scope cranked. i forget to turn it down every once in awhile, but i leave mine at about 5x when im calling or walking.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The main thing to remember is to learn something from every coyote you call in. You have proven that you are learning from this one!

I am like you in that I sit and rehash everything that went wrong on a hunt. It can be good, because you learn from it. However, try not to beat yourself up about it too much. Remember you are out there to have fun...that is the most important thing.

You can throw out all these "coulda, shoulda, wouldas" and "what ifs". Well what if you had been sitting up with shooting sticks and he would have hung up at 250? Then it would have been better to be laying prone. It's a crapshoot. Keep it up and can't wait to hear your next story. I am sure it will be a success and a celebration.


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

johngfoster said:


> Would it have been better to be sitting with shooting sticks? I know there is a lot of personal preference here. I prefer a bipod for stability and convenience, but it does make it more difficult when they are moving close in. Lots of lessons to be learned here. What is everone elses take? Thanks for your input.


Hey John, I use homemade shooting sticks simply because i dont want to add ANY more weight to my gun. I would think that the swiveling bipod would totally be the way to go for laying prone. I carry a butt warming cushion so if i ever lay prone i just rest my gun on that and can slide my gun across the harder snow. Atleast you saw one and now know what not to do :sniper:


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

*Welcome to the World of Hunting Coyotes, !!! Fun Isn't it .*


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi again Johng,

I hope that is what you were looking for (my reply) when you asked what others thought. Sometimes I try not to say much unless someone asks. Since you asked, I thought I would give you a thoughtful reply. If I got too critical/analytical I apologize. PM me anytime if you want to chat more.

Thanks


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I am learnin real quick I DON'T like a scope on my rifle.

If I do get a scope, I am looking at a FIXED 4X scope. Nothing too fancy.

I figure if I can shoot clay pigeons at 200 yards with peeps, I can hit an animal at 300 or 400 without a scope as well. It's really what you become used to.

That, and a LOT of practice. Even with a 22 LR is valuable experience.

Practice Position shooting: kneeling, sitting, prone with a sling, off a fanny pack or backpack. Be surprised what you can do without those sticks.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

kdog, thanks for your reply. I think it was one of the most informative and encouraging replys yet. Plan to go out again tomorrow and put some of these lessons to use. Hope to report some good news.

John


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> I am like you in that I sit and rehash everything that went wrong on a hunt.


me too. the thing that makes me really mad, is when i make a set, and something goes wrong, and as i was setting up, i was thinking that what did go wrong could. you know what i mean, i knew it could happen, and i made the set anyways, and it did happen? the times i find this happening most is when there is an approach route that i know by the time i see a coyote, he will be to close, and they always take that route. thats why i think visibility is one of the most important factors in setting up.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Well, I took the advice to heart, and now have another skin in the deep freeze. 

I was walking along a fence line on the boundry of where I hunt, when I spotted a coyote. I lay down prone, but it ran behind a hill. Next thing I saw another one mousing around in the sage brush a bit closer to me. I gave a few calls on my distress call and it started running towards me, picking its way through the sage brush. This time I made sure my scope was on low power. It was getting close, so I barked a few times, but it wouldn't stop. Eventually I got it to stop, pulled the trigger--DRT. :sniper: Paced it off at 55 paces. I must have hit it in the shoulder blade, because it left a huge hole in the hide (22-250 shooting Hornady factory 55gr V-MAX). Oh well, I've been needing a hide to practice sewing on, and the guard hairs have broke off on the hind quarters as well, so not a prime fur. I want to try putting up my own fur, so this will be a good first one. :lol:


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice work! What time of the day did you shoot that one? Maybe you can get the other one today with some lonesome howls!!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

owwwwww said:


> Nice work! What time of the day did you shoot that one? Maybe you can get the other one today with some lonesome howls!!


It was around noon. Wish I could go out again today, but I'm at work. Maybe Sunday though. We'll see.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Congrats Johng! :beer: Feels good don't it? 8)


----------

